# Deputy Sheriff Monte (Leroy) Matthews



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Monte (Leroy) Matthews 
*Adams County Sheriff's Department
Idaho*
End of Watch: Monday, July 6, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, July 6, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Sheriff Monte (Leroy) Matthews was killed when his patrol car was struck by a minivan as he patrolled Highway 95 in the area of Tamarack, Idaho.
Agency Contact Information
Adams County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 64
Council, ID 83612

Phone: (208) 253-4227

_*Please contact the Adams County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Matthews.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------

